# A-class Alx280



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

What do people make of these wheels?





FRONT: 280 700C 20H 770g
REAR: 280 700C 24H 1070g

RIM:
A-Class "EXA" material
MATTE BLACK W/CSW

HUB:
AXLE AL-7075
JAPANESE SEALED BEARINGS

Are they worthy of a $1400USD bike? Specifically the Japanese version of the FCR Zero.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Man, I just don't know how I feel about Alex stuff. I do know that they frequently come on bikes that have a nicely spec'd frame and grouppo, but are aiming at a low price point, so it stands to reason that a high-end frame and Ultegra/Dura Ace grouppos with a sub $2000 price point has to cut corners somewhere, and it seems that wheels are where they do it. 

I had some Alex 240 I think on a Felt f65 bike, and they were awful. Not durable at all, broken spokes, so on so forth...


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

They have dt-swiss spoke on these though.


----------



## roadbike1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a set of ALEX 300 on my Tarmac Pro. I ride for fitness and pleasure. I havn't had any trouble with them (about 1400 miles). I have heard of others having trouble with spokes breaking. To each their own. What wheels are you riding now?


----------

